# Now available WD My Book AV 1TB for Tivo they have 12 new units now in stock



## wardhealer (Oct 15, 2003)

I just received word from a Video/Electronics dealer in Denver that she has received 12 of the WDBABT0010HBK-NESN WD MY BOOK AV 1TB units for Tivo.  I asked to buy one but she said that they are going to put them on eBay for Auction.
I will post when I see the ad. If you want to send me a message about it, I will try to answer you back as soon as I find out they are listed.
:up:


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

What am I missing? Why is this a big deal? They're readily available on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digit...Z60S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337713784&sr=8-1


----------



## wardhealer (Oct 15, 2003)

It looks like they are starting to ship these again. A few other places have received them including Amazon, some Best Buy stores and a few on eBay. The Amazon ad showed not available just last week and the few eBay ads were from individuals selling units they bought before the floods caused production to stop. Over the past several months, I've seen some selling on eBay for more than $200.

The floods in Thailand and Taiwan have caused all HDD prices to skyrocket.
Last summer I bought a 2tb Hitachi drive on Amazon for $69.95 and a 3tb Seagate for $89
after rebate at Newegg. Both of them 7200 rpm with 64mg cache. 
After the floods, prices for those drives doubled.
The major manufacturers, Samsung, WD, Seagate, Hitachi, etc said in February that they would be diversifying
production to avoid a disaster in any one country from causing new shortages. Even charging doubled prices did not help their bottom line. Sales of HDD dropped significantly as consumers balked at the higher prices.
I'm glad I waited and I will probably now wait a few months longer before buying any more drives.

If production is ramping up again, prices may start to fall everywhere and if that IS the case,
The MyBook expander for Tivo could be selling for $99 within 2 or 3 months.


----------



## SunsetKid (Dec 31, 2011)

They are available on line from Best Buy for $99 including free shipping.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SunsetKid said:


> They are available on line from Best Buy for $99 including free shipping.


But is that the exact WD model number that works with the TiVo or the very nearly the same WD model number intended for somebody else's DVR and that doesn't work with the TiVo?


----------

